# EDIFACT Parser



## offi (12. Jun 2018)

Hi,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem EDIFACT Parser "for free" in JAVA. Hab schon das ganze Netz abgegrast und find nix.

Gruß,
Offi


----------



## Java20134 (12. Jun 2018)

Der Parser ist sprachenunabhängig und liefert die ein spezielles Format zurück (JSON, ...).


----------



## windl (14. Jun 2018)

Hi Offi,
ich arbeite schon länger nicht mehr mit EDIFACT-Dateien aber so weit ich mich erinnern kann bekommst Du die Datei doch eh als XML vorgelegt. 
Warum bindest Du keinen XML-Parser an und fertig. 
Ich weiß nicht was Du von einem EDIFACT-Parser erwartest.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## offi (14. Jun 2018)

Hi Uwe,
ich habe eine EDIFACT Datei die ich parsen möchte! Was meinst du damit ich bekomme die Datei als XML?
Gruß,
offi


----------



## Thallius (14. Jun 2018)

Editfact ist nichts anderes als XML


----------



## offi (14. Jun 2018)

???


----------



## max40 (14. Jun 2018)

es gib auch UN Edifact und es gibt XML/EDIFACT: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XML/EDIFACT
Dort ist auch ein Link zu https://github.com/metormote/edifact-xml
Ggf. kommst du damit weiter.


----------



## windl (15. Jun 2018)

Hallo Offi,
in welchem Format liegt die Datei denn vor?
Kannst Du mal einen Ausschnitt der Datei posten oder mir zusenden?

Danke
Uwe


----------

